# christmas presents



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 23, 2006)

as its nearly christmas i thought i would get everyone to post their bunnies christmas present/presents in the following ways-


Just the present(s) you aregiving to the bunny/bunnies this christmas
Then if you are wrapping it/them take another pic 
Then again, when you give it/them to the bunny/bunnies take anotherpic or 2 or even a short video of the bunny/bunnies playing/ using/eating it/them!!
cant wait to see what all the bunnies out their are getting this christmas!!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 23, 2006)

BROKEN LINKS REMOVED:

Dandy's present - new lead and a packet of her fav treats!



Daisy's present - a new bunny bowl and a packet of her fav treats!




Dandy's present wrapped up in white tissue paper






Daisy's present wrapped up in white tissue paper


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 28, 2006)

Daisy getting her present





Dandy getting her present

what did you give your bunnies this year?


----------



## Aina (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine got some chew toys.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread, but here are somepictures of them after they got their presents. Spoiledbunnies. 
















Our favorite, paper!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 28, 2006)

awww your bunnies look very happy with their new toys!

keep the pics coming!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 29, 2006)

I ordered some Christmas Toys fromdrs.foster&amp;smith.com from their bird department, they have alot of toys in their"natural toys" section that are great forbunnies.






The Reindeer is a pinata that you fill with treats/toys. His eyes and ears and feet are chewed off now. 

Christmas Day!






Sophie checking out her stocking











Apollo sniffing a New Toy





Hoppy Holidays! note the bunny angel tree topper


----------



## KimandCocoa (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is Cocoa trying to open his gift:








And then here he is playing with it!


----------



## Haley (Dec 30, 2006)

Great pics everyone! Looks like loads of bunnies were very spoiled this Christmas (just the way is should be )


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 11, 2009)

soooo cute!


----------

